# MIRACLE ELECTRIC HEATERS-BIGGEST RIP-OFF IN HOME HEAT.



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 25, 2010)

Im sure most of us have seen the ads  Miracle electric heater,heating costs have hit rock bottom ,Even bob vila promotes these glorified $10 electric heaters in a $300 Box.
The 2 worst offenders are THE Amish fireplace, and the Eden-pure. People who sell these things take advantage of the publics lack of knowledge of heating equipment and how it works and what it costs.  1500W = 3413 BTUs  NO MORE NO LESS  NO matter what kind of fireplace you put it in,or what kind of box ,no matter how much you charge for it, it will NEVER make more heat than that(outside of running a heat pump). MOst people who buy these already have a cheap space heater ($12-$35 at wal-mart) that does exactly what their new $300 Miracle box is going to do. A testament to the disappointment in these Scam heaters is the number of for sale ads for Only used once ,and mint condition amish fireplace and edenpure heaters,paid $300 will sell for $250 $200 ect in my hometown classifieds.


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2010)

Agreed and discussed in previous posts. Search on previous threads about EdenPure.


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you got dementia or Alzheimer's Trump? You started this one here.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/52555/


----------



## cncpro (Sep 25, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Have you got dementia or Alzheimer's Trump? You started this one here.
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/52555/



He's just mad 'cuz his wife keeps ordering one every time she sees the infomercial   >:-(


----------



## vvvv (Sep 25, 2010)

hay! ive seen those defended her be4


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 27, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Have you got dementia or Alzheimer's Trump? You started this one here.
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/52555/



Probably a little of both, its that time of year again and im getting bombarded with advertising for these things again. I guess theres a few people out there that have not been taken in by them yet


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 27, 2010)

I know a guy with one of them!  He loves it, but doesn't like the fact that the heater part was made in China.  :lol:   He's a good guy.  I mentioned the 1500 watt thing and he just shrugged his shoulders and smiled.  As long as he's happy.

Matt


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 27, 2010)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> I know a guy with one of them!  He loves it, but doesn't like the fact that the heater part was made in China.  :lol:   He's a good guy.  I mentioned the 1500 watt thing and he just shrugged his shoulders and smiled.  As long as he's happy.
> 
> Matt



I have a 1500W small electric heater i use in my bathroom ,and I love it ,i also paid $12 for it Brand new.  Its not the Heater per se  that,s  not necessary its the $300 Box that marketers are portraying as some kind of miracle or scientific breakthrough  trying to give the impression that THEIR Heater Somehow produces MORE heat than the millions of 1500W $12 -$25 heaters already in peoples homes. I would venture that MOST people who fall for these things ALREADY have one or more of the $10-$25 dollar models,but are being deluded by full page ads into thinking there is something magical about that $300 Box its in.


----------



## smstrb (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's a review of the Amish heater I found. Pretty funny but accurate.
http://www.alternative-heating-info.com/Amish_Roll_and_Glow_Heater_Review.html


----------



## timfromohio (Oct 18, 2010)

I find the ad hiliarous - they show an Amish guy holding a hand plane as if he's putting the finishing touches on the heater but the wood is already stained and ready to go.  

I'm not sure if this is the case elsewhere, but here in NEOhio (we have quite a sizeable Amish population and trade back and forth with PA for largest #) "Amish" is synonymous with high-quality.  I've actually seen ads in the local paper for special "amish hardwood mulch".


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2010)

I want some of that organic Amish manure. Do they sell it over the internet?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 18, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I want some of that organic Amish manure. Do they sell it over the internet?



They need to do something with it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/science/earth/09amish.html?_r=1&pagewanted=1


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been accused of spreading a little manure at times.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 19, 2010)

It's hard to find a better fertilizer.  

Matt


----------



## blades (Oct 20, 2010)

Its free in Washington , DC.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 20, 2010)

timfromohio said:
			
		

> I find the ad hiliarous - they show an Amish guy holding a hand plane as if he's putting the finishing touches on the heater but the wood is already stained and ready to go.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the case elsewhere, but here in NEOhio (we have quite a sizeable Amish population and trade back and forth with PA for largest #) "Amish" is synonymous with high-quality.  I've actually seen ads in the local paper for special "amish hardwood mulch".



Since the Amish wont consent to having their pics taken you can count on that very same "Amish guy" holding the hand plane being an actor at best, or a Mennonite :lol:


----------



## btuser (Oct 22, 2010)

We're all missing the point.  In order for it to be a miracle, you HAVE TO BELIEVE!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 6, 2010)

Update
THe miracle heater people are now advertising a new and improved model for $500 Claiming this one dont "dry" out the air like their previous model and every electric heater. I guess they figure they will get some of the people they have already schistered into the $300 model to shell out again hoping for that elusive miracle.


----------



## jayd65 (Nov 10, 2010)

For a limited time only.....

But you must act NOW!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 12, 2010)

trump said:
			
		

> Im sure most of us have seen the ads  Miracle electric heater,heating costs have hit rock bottom ,Even bob vila promotes these glorified $10 electric heaters in a $300 Box.
> The 2 worst offenders are THE Amish fireplace, and the Eden-pure. People who sell these things take advantage of the publics lack of knowledge of heating equipment and how it works and what it costs.  1500W = 3413 BTUs  NO MORE NO LESS  NO matter what kind of fireplace you put it in,or what kind of box ,no matter how much you charge for it, it will NEVER make more heat than that(outside of running a heat pump). MOst people who buy these already have a cheap space heater ($12-$35 at wal-mart) that does exactly what their new $300 Miracle box is going to do. A testament to the disappointment in these Scam heaters is the number of for sale ads for Only used once ,and mint condition amish fireplace and edenpure heaters,paid $300 will sell for $250 $200 ect in my hometown classifieds.



Hold on there trump 1000 watts for one hour equals 3414 BTUs NO MORE NO LESS 1500 watts for one hour equals 5121 BTUs.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 13, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> trump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea i must have mixed up my figures Smokey , as a rule these electrics put out about 5000 BTUs and most are 1500 W on high setting. I have noticed that the 1500w setting on all these electric heaters has a tendency to heat up the outlet after a few hours,even if new wiring.  I only use infrared 750Watt spot electric heaters ($20 -$40)


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 13, 2010)

trump said:
			
		

> Yea i must have mixed up my figures Smokey , as a rule these electrics put out about 5000 BTUs and most are 1500 W on high setting. I have noticed that the 1500w setting on all these electric heaters has a tendency to heat up the outlet after a few hours,even if new wiring.  I only use infrared 750Watt spot electric heaters ($20 -$40)



The reason the outlets heat up is that they don't actually act as 100% efficient conductors, frequently have connections that are no longer tight, and have been known to not always have the proper conductor size for the use that is being made of them. Sometimes even the power cord going to said devices is actually marginal.

More than one heater has caused a place to go up in smoke as a result.   I always derate the ability of electrical circuits to carry their rated load.  That load rating allows a higher than ambient temperature to be present.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 14, 2010)

i think the title of the thread says it all, folks do not seem to understand energy is energy regardless of how its released to the air as heat , there is still a finite amount of energy present, from a wood fire to doing jumping jacks , energy is used and the byproduct is heat. one cannot "create" heat without "consuming" some sort of energy. there is no "miracle" here


----------



## btuser (Nov 14, 2010)

There is if you believe.


----------

